# Scored some logs!!!



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 23, 2007)

I worked on getting permission for this all week and it paid off. They even helped me as you can see. Got 2 loads today and I'm going back tomorrow morning to get another load or two.


The 084 ran like a top. It made bucking a 40" pine (not shown) almost too easy. 






















The hollow log is to be the base of a "tree house" for my daughter.


----------



## flht01 (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice haul, must have been something in the air tiday. I picked up about 90' of pine with the biggest being about 27" dbh, more than big enough for a manual mill. Most of it's going to be used for dimensional lumber, subject to change 

I really like running the 084, to the point of keeping a 36" bar on it when it's not on the mill. Picked up a 30" cannon for the 066. Just can't have too many saws


----------



## Ted J (Mar 24, 2007)

Way To Go!!!!


----------



## dustytools (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice find Aggie!


----------



## aquan8tor (Mar 24, 2007)

To quote my favorite cartoon icon, thats hella sweet, aggie.


----------



## flht01 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey Aggie, what's the specs on that trailer? My next major purchase will be a trailer for general use with occasional log hauling. Any advice??


----------



## WadePatton (Mar 24, 2007)

There are 3 or 4 dozier piles full of 12-20 inch red oak nearby. Should I fool with trying to get some, or will it be too "windshook" and dirty to fool with-as well as dangerous to saw back out of the piles? Looks like it'll be burned otherwise. 

There are two logged sites nearby as well. I'm going in to get the "middlins" as I can. Middlins--logs too small to be commercially viable and too big for firewood.


----------



## Railomatic (Mar 24, 2007)

I like that fifth axle on the back of the pickup, don't see many of those over here in the UK, makes real scense to run a big trailor that way, maybe I will make something like that for mine one day, nice logs you have there, would make some nice pergolas or large garden frame structures, which are sought after here in the UK.
I have made a few in the past, real easy to constuct, saw them up green and build them quickly, get your cash quicker too.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement, folks. 

I made another haul today before heading to the bandmill yard. More big pines, water oaks and sweet gum. I took pictures but lost my camera some time after that. I think I know where it may be but I'll have to wait until tomorrow to retrieve it. 

Next week I may be able to scout the next phase of the development these are coming from and take my pick of what's coming down.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 24, 2007)

flht01 said:


> Hey Aggie, what's the specs on that trailer? My next major purchase will be a trailer for general use with occasional log hauling. Any advice??



This one is rated at 14,000 lbs. Advice? Get one as big as you can pull and afford. A trailer is rarely too big but often too small for what you want/ need to do. Also, I'm not much of a fan of lowboy trailers for log hauling. Low deck is the way to go IMO. 

But, then again, who am I to give advice. I don't own any of it. I just use it... a lot.


----------



## flht01 (Mar 24, 2007)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> This one is rated at 14,000 lbs. Advice? Get one as big as you can pull and afford. A trailer is rarely too big but often too small for what you want/ need to do. Also, I'm not much of a fan of lowboy trailers for log hauling. Low deck is the way to go IMO.
> 
> But, then again, who am I to give advice. I don't own any of it. I just use it... a lot.



Sound advice. I was using a trailer with 2 - 3000# axels and had it loaded out on both trips. I was thinking along the lines of a gooseneck float about 24' with 2 - 7,000# axels with brakes. Do you like the low deck better than a float?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 25, 2007)

flht01 said:


> Sound advice. I was using a trailer with 2 - 3000# axels and had it loaded out on both trips. I was thinking along the lines of a gooseneck float about 24' with 2 - 7,000# axels with brakes. Do you like the low deck better than a float?



It's easy to overload one. After I got home with the first load I calculated it's approximate weight at 15000. Oops No problems, though.

For somethings floats are definitely better but if I had to choose just one, it would be a low deck. The drop tail can be annoying, though. I drag butt in parking lot entrances all the time.


----------



## WadePatton (Mar 25, 2007)

*I scored the middlins next door.*

Found a walnut--full length on the ground. Then I found the split running from the top down. Bucked it anyway. Made two 6' lengths about 14" Looks like I can saw out the splits...

And there's a bunch of cherry in there. Have the trailer, got to work up a loading method.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 25, 2007)

WadePatton said:


> Have the trailer, got to work up a loading method.


Do a search for on this site parbuckling if you don't already know what it is. There are several good threads on it.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 25, 2007)

WadePatton said:


> There are 3 or 4 dozier piles full of 12-20 inch red oak nearby. Should I fool with trying to get some, or will it be too "windshook" and dirty to fool with-as well as dangerous to saw back out of the piles? Looks like it'll be burned otherwise.
> 
> There are two logged sites nearby as well. I'm going in to get the "middlins" as I can. Middlins--logs too small to be commercially viable and too big for firewood.



I carry a wire brush when I'm bucking dozed trees to clean as much dirt away from the cut. As long as the dozer operator was just pushing them to make a pile and not trying to break them down it could be worth going after. Just be smart about your cut choices and be careful.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 25, 2007)

Here are the pics of the last haul (I found the camera).















I'll be making another in the morning.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice score Aggie!!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's this morning's haul.


----------



## dustytools (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice mess of logs there Aggie! Happy milling (with pics. of course).


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I'm off for another haul.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's today's.


----------



## wdchuck (Mar 27, 2007)

Think of the beams you could have for building with logs that long, wow, and a CSM is not hindered by log length.

Nice loads Aggie.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 27, 2007)

wdchuck said:


> Think of the beams you could have for building with logs that long, wow, and a CSM is not hindered by log length.
> 
> Nice loads Aggie.



Thanks. So far I've hauled back several 32'+ pines. One has a 26" top!


----------



## redprospector (Mar 27, 2007)

flht01 said:


> Hey Aggie, what's the specs on that trailer? My next major purchase will be a trailer for general use with occasional log hauling. Any advice??



Well you didn't ask me, but I'm full of free advice,  so take it for what it's worth.
Last summer I bought a Texas Pride dump trailer. I had them custom build it with no sides, just standards so I could build removable sides. The trailer itself is built fairly well, but 14,000 lb. gvwr dosen't mean you can actually gross that much. I haul logs mostly, and bent both axles with a 10,000 lb. load. If you buy a trailer make sure it has quality axles, and suspension (Dexter, etc.). Texas Pride never returned my call, so I guess I'll be buying some axles. The dump is really nice for logs.

Oh by the way, very nice logs. Wish we had some oak like that around here.

Andy


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 27, 2007)

redprospector said:


> Well you didn't ask me, but I'm full of free advice,  so take it for what it's worth.
> Last summer I bought a Texas Pride dump trailer. I had them custom build it with no sides, just standards so I could build removable sides. The trailer itself is built fairly well, but 14,000 lb. gvwr dosen't mean you can actually gross that much. I haul logs mostly, and bent both axles with a 10,000 lb. load. If you buy a trailer make sure it has quality axles, and suspension (Dexter, etc.). Texas Pride never returned my call, so I guess I'll be buying some axles. The dump is really nice for logs.
> 
> Oh by the way, very nice logs. Wish we had some oak like that around here.
> ...



Thanks

I've tried to stick to a 12000 lb. load since the first one. I was aware of the gvwr limit but my eyes were too big for my stomach (or something like that).


My Father's Odom dump trailer is really cool but at 16' it's a bit too short for what I got here.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 28, 2007)

Yep, 16' is a little short for those logs.
I have an old home made gooseneck with 6000 lb. axles that I've hauled 15,000 lb loads on, axles are fine. I guess they don't make em like they used to. Nothing wrong with the loads you're hauling, that's what trucks & trailers are for. Just make sure you don't have crappy axles. :bang: 

Andy


----------



## flht01 (Mar 28, 2007)

redprospector said:


> Well you didn't ask me, but I'm full of free advice,  so take it for what it's worth.
> Last summer I bought a Texas Pride dump trailer. I had them custom build it with no sides, just standards so I could build removable sides. The trailer itself is built fairly well, but 14,000 lb. gvwr dosen't mean you can actually gross that much. I haul logs mostly, and bent both axles with a 10,000 lb. load. If you buy a trailer make sure it has quality axles, and suspension (Dexter, etc.). Texas Pride never returned my call, so I guess I'll be buying some axles. The dump is really nice for logs.
> 
> Oh by the way, very nice logs. Wish we had some oak like that around here.
> ...



Thanks for the input, Andy. We've got a place close by that custom builds trailers and will use the axels etc... the buyer wants. I'd like this to be a one time purchase and have a trailer build with hauling logs in mind. I know there will be times when loading eq won't be available and would like to have a method to accomodate those times, any suggestions? I've seen a few parbuckling threads on another site and that means having to have a stout winch mount on either side of the trailer. I'd also like to be able to have a removable arch on the back that would allow dragging/winching a log on from the back.

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 28, 2007)

And another...


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 28, 2007)

flht01 said:


> Thanks for the input, Andy. We've got a place close by that custom builds trailers and will use the axels etc... the buyer wants. I'd like this to be a one time purchase and have a trailer build with hauling logs in mind. I know there will be times when loading eq won't be available and would like to have a method to accomodate those times, any suggestions? I've seen a few parbuckling threads on another site and that means having to have a stout winch mount on either side of the trailer. I'd also like to be able to have a removable arch on the back that would allow dragging/winching a log on from the back.
> 
> Thanks, Kevin



Sounds like you're thinking this out quite well. Keep us posted when you pull the trigger.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 28, 2007)

flht01 said:


> Thanks for the input, Andy. We've got a place close by that custom builds trailers and will use the axels etc... the buyer wants. I'd like this to be a one time purchase and have a trailer build with hauling logs in mind. I know there will be times when loading eq won't be available and would like to have a method to accomodate those times, any suggestions? I've seen a few parbuckling threads on another site and that means having to have a stout winch mount on either side of the trailer. I'd also like to be able to have a removable arch on the back that would allow dragging/winching a log on from the back.
> 
> Thanks, Kevin



I used to have an arch like you're talking about on my old gooseneck. It slipped into the back standard on both sides, and had pins so it would lay down. I mounted 2 hand crank winches on top of the gooseneck, one went over a pulley on the arch and tied to the log, the other went to an eye on the arch to stand it up, and get the log on the back of the trailer. From there I tied a snatch block on the log to double up one winch, and pulled it on. It would have worked better with a rolling tail, but just for the first tier of logs.
That was a long time ago, it worked, but very slow. I later made mounts on the side of the trailer for the hand crank winch, and rolled them up ramps. It dosen't take much to roll a good size log up a ramp if you run your cables right. I'm getting older now and load everything with my Bobcat.  

Andy


----------



## flht01 (Mar 29, 2007)

redprospector said:


> I used to have an arch like you're talking about on my old gooseneck. It slipped into the back standard on both sides, and had pins so it would lay down. I mounted 2 hand crank winches on top of the gooseneck, one went over a pulley on the arch and tied to the log, the other went to an eye on the arch to stand it up, and get the log on the back of the trailer. From there I tied a snatch block on the log to double up one winch, and pulled it on. It would have worked better with a rolling tail, but just for the first tier of logs.
> That was a long time ago, it worked, but very slow. I later made mounts on the side of the trailer for the hand crank winch, and rolled them up ramps. It dosen't take much to roll a good size log up a ramp if you run your cables right. I'm getting older now and load everything with my Bobcat.
> 
> Andy



Sounds like the parbuckling method is the best and only system needed, that a good thing. Should keep the cost down some. If your profile is accurate, your not getting older just getting started. As for that hand crank winch, do you remember what rating it was? I need to know what size 12v winch to look for 

I'd like to have a bobcat but since this is just a hobby and only the bare essentials are allowed it'll just have to wait. Remember, we're using csm's to keep the equipment at a minimum


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 29, 2007)

Made a run this morning but the excavator operator was a no show. 

Guess I can't b---h too much.


----------



## wdchuck (Mar 29, 2007)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Made a run this morning but the excavator operator was a no show.
> 
> Guess I can't b---h too much.



Qualified for ' Understatement of the year ' with that one Aggie.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 29, 2007)

wdchuck said:


> Qualified for ' Understatement of the year ' with that one Aggie.



LOL!

I'd rep you on that one but gotta spread some...


----------



## oldsaw (Mar 29, 2007)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> LOL!
> 
> I'd rep you on that one but gotta spread some...



I'm hoping that our new contractor comes through with something like what you've got going. One area of the development has some pretty nice sized trees they need to take out, and he was not looking forward to the grinding bill. But, the rain has to stop first, raining again today.

Mark

BTW, can't help you on wdchuck, I'm dead on him too.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 29, 2007)

oldsaw said:


> I'm hoping that our new contractor comes through with something like what you've got going. One area of the development has some pretty nice sized trees they need to take out, and he was not looking forward to the grinding bill. But, the rain has to stop first, raining again today.
> 
> Mark
> 
> BTW, can't help you on wdchuck, I'm dead on him too.



Good luck on that.


I found out why the operator didn't show. The job got red tagged by the city because for not having some permit (even though they already have 3). Friggin' inspectors.  They say I might be able to make another run tomorrow but we'll see.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 29, 2007)

flht01 said:


> Sounds like the parbuckling method is the best and only system needed, that a good thing. Should keep the cost down some. If your profile is accurate, your not getting older just getting started. As for that hand crank winch, do you remember what rating it was? I need to know what size 12v winch to look for
> 
> I'd like to have a bobcat but since this is just a hobby and only the bare essentials are allowed it'll just have to wait. Remember, we're using csm's to keep the equipment at a minimum



I've been just getting started for over 20 years now.  My dad always said "It ain't the year model, it's the miles on the odometer, and the fuel used to put em there."
It's a 2000 lb. winch, I still use it on my band mill when the Bobcat's on another job. Like I said, it dosen't take much. I had one of those "cheap" 3500 lb. winches that mounts to the hitch ball to load the mill with a long time ago, worked great untill I burned it out.

Andy


----------



## Ted J (Mar 31, 2007)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, folks.
> 
> I made another haul today before heading to the bandmill yard. More big pines, water oaks and sweet gum. I took pictures but lost my camera some time after that. I think I know where it may be but I'll have to wait until tomorrow to retrieve it.
> 
> Next week I may be able to scout the next phase of the development these are coming from and take my pick of what's coming down.



aggiewoodbutchr,
Are you milling these yourself or somebody doing it for you?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 31, 2007)

Ted J said:


> aggiewoodbutchr,
> Are you milling these yourself or somebody doing it for you?



Probably a bit of both. I'll definitely mill the choice stuff myself but I might hire someone with a portable rig to mill 4/4 lumber for me. Dunno for sure yet.


----------



## Ted J (Mar 31, 2007)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Probably a bit of both. I'll definitely mill the choice stuff myself but I might hire someone with a portable rig to mill 4/4 lumber for me. Dunno for sure yet.



Do know someone local with a portable setup?

I found a gentleman over in Tomball that has a woodmizer, but it is not a portable unit, which means loading the logs on a trailer to make the 35 mile trip there.

His price seemed decent at $35 p/hr of sawtime and $25 for a blade. I have nothing to compare to so I guess it's a fair price. I should have called him last weekend but I kept putting it off with the work schedule that I have.

We cut down a big (24"?) old oak two weekends ago and I have barely touched the main trunk yet. I have at least one more, maybe two that need to come down, when I find the time.

Ted


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 31, 2007)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> LOL!
> 
> I'd rep you on that one but gotta spread some...



I got him for ya.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 31, 2007)

Ted J said:


> Do know someone local with a portable setup?
> 
> I found a gentleman over in Tomball that has a woodmizer, but it is not a portable unit, which means loading the logs on a trailer to make the 35 mile trip there.
> 
> ...



I haven't really looked yet. My grandparents used someone years ago and I was hoping they were still in business. If they are I'll let you know.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 31, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> I got him for ya.


----------

